# Zoning and Land



## clareoutdoorsman (Sep 12, 2006)

I am starting a search to find land to buy and put a small cabin on. I don't want to deal with any zoning issues. Simple little one room cabin, propane lights and will haul water in. 

Other than going to each individual township website, does anybody know of a more efficient way of looking?

The area will probably be EUP, NELP or possibly even Ontario.

Thank you.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Each County will probably have their own zoning. In Mason Co, you must build a minimum # sqft..
In other words, no hunting shacks. Just small homes. Full inspections. Permits all the way.

Good luck.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Up until 30 years ago that was a pretty widespread option.
A small 1 or 2 room cabin, outhouse, propane lights etc.
Or, an electric pole and park your camper.
Now the townships have wised up and decided that improved properties mean a higher tax base, even better, they're non homestead tax-wise.
They also use environmental excuses for sanitation/habitability and permits/occupancy inspections as income.

As mentioned, they are out there but it will take some legwork and research. 
It's possible you might find something with an existing structure that might be a fixer upper and / or grandfathered in...unless change of hands negates the clause...


Good luck in following your dream...


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

A friend had a 16' x 32' pole barn put up for a cabin in Missaukee. Cement floor, metal siding and roof. It has foam insulation, single garage door on the side and front and back entrance doors. The inspector approved the building, outhouse and the hand pump well. The windows, wood burner and propane for stove, lights and refrigerator were put in later. We even wired it up for electricity when using a generator after the inspector left. This was done about 5 years ago.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

As others have said, most places have all kinds of requirements and minimums now. This area around Hillman used to be the place to do what you want to do, but not any longer. Heck, around here now, if you stick a shovel in the ground and it isn't for landscaping or a garden, you have to pay the county or township $75 for a permit each time. $75 permit for DISH to run a cable a few feet from the dish to my house and only a few inches under the grass. 

Ever think about buying already built? It by far the best bang for your buck up this way. I'm not kidding, you could pick up a 1-2 bedroom cabin with electricity, well, septic, on a couple of acres for under $10,000 easily. Just have to shop the auctions and foreclosures. Allot of the rustic places like you want, don't even get bid on at the auctions! 600 sqft 2 bed place behind me with well, septic, electricity, etc, fully livable and in descent condition, with 2 acres went for $7000 in a pre-auction sale from the bank. My buddy just picked up a place right by here also for $10,000 at the tax auction. 3 beds, all utilities, and a couple acres right next to state land. And he had a bidding war going. lol If you have $20,000-30,000 and want to hit the auctions, you can get a really nice place with lots of land, probably for near what you're already planning on spending on rustic, buying land then building on it. No inspections required for sale either.


----------



## Luckymike (Dec 1, 2010)

i built a 14x24 "shed" in oscoda county on cement piers.drew pemits,got it inspected and everthing was good to go.later i added windows,loft etc.no running water or eletricity but thats fine by me.it was obvious that it wasn't going to be a shed.keep every thing maintained and clean looking and haven't had any problems in over 10 yrs.alot better than parking a 30ft trailer thats only going to rot and get infested with mice and squirrels.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Luckymike said:


> i built a 14x24 "shed" in oscoda county on cement piers.drew pemits,got it inspected and everthing was good to go.later i added windows,loft etc.no running water or eletricity but thats fine by me.it was obvious that it wasn't going to be a shed.keep every thing maintained and clean looking and haven't had any problems in over 10 yrs.alot better than parking a 30ft trailer thats only going to rot and get infested with mice and squirrels.


That's what my friend did.


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

Luckymike said:


> i built a 14x24 "shed" in oscoda county on cement piers.drew pemits,got it inspected and everthing was good to go.later i added windows,loft etc.no running water or eletricity but thats fine by me.it was obvious that it wasn't going to be a shed.keep every thing maintained and clean looking and haven't had any problems in over 10 yrs.alot better than parking a 30ft trailer thats only going to rot and get infested with mice and squirrels.


What about "sewage." Outhouse?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

In mason county you cant build a garage or pole barn until you have started on a dwelling. All must meet code. People I have talked to say even in the up they are experiencing pretty strict codes and enforcement.


----------



## Luckymike (Dec 1, 2010)

just use an outhouse,like the good old days.have a kitchen counter with sink that drains into 5 gal bucket inside.didn't want hook it up to outside because they may want me to put septic and well in.made a table outside with an old laundry tub in center that i wash most things in and also clean game.haul water up with me in 5gal jugs. kids love it up there and wife don't mind it for a few days.


----------



## ajs8000 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have done this in Northern Wisconsin, just outside of Watersmeet, Michigan and can tell you i've had zoning issues with the township but definetly not with the County zoning laws. Long story short; i've been able to get thru some hoops and i'm set for now.

You might want to think about loading a "portable" cabin on a 20' flatbed trailer and then you can let it sit on the property without too much hassle. 

I purchased a 12x20 fully insulated and interior wall finished cabin with a loft on both ends that i've just set down on 4 6x6 flat laying treated timbers. I'd like to build a true foundation someday, but still a little gun-shy with my zoning problems. 

Love to know if you've completed this task yet or still planning phase.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I have had zoning issues in 3 places that I have bought in the u.p. my best suggestion is buy something that is already grandfathered. (as mentioned earlier). or............................... when you finally find what your looking for see if the zoning has been changed or is still the older version or none at all. A lot of zoning in the u.p. require a dwelling before a garage and a septic with a dwelling. And a dwelling to be 800 plus sq. ft. Permits alone to build dwellings will be around 2-3K.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Funny things can happen just because you make a purchase!
A grandfather clause can expire as you are not the previous owner. Easements, or mineral rights can change or evaporate it seems.A land survey critical if disputes arise with neighboring parcel owners used to more traditional boundaries.This includes any right of way zoning creates.
I had a switch from agricultural to residential happen at one site.
A visit with the planning commission in the hopes they are forthcoming about future plans may provide insight for your own plans. My private road is shown as a through road on a particular internet map site as a result of development plans well over a decade ago. Makes it interesting to see what some people need to maneuver in my yard when they reach the dead end.


----------



## ajs8000 (Apr 9, 2013)

How about the old adage that "it's better to beg for forgiveness rather than ask permission"?

That approach worked for me in my northern Wisconsin location but i have to admit it was a little hairy for a while. Again, that's why i had a 12x20 built on skids so it was "portable" and could always move it to a flat bed trailer if the zoning folks persisted. Eventually they gave me a permit for my "storage shed" so it's worked out. 

One other lesson I learned in all this was that the State and County zoning offices aren't nearly as difficult as the local town board zoning offices. They operate much like a homeowner's association that has become enamored with their authority.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

No matter where you are planning on buying, a trip to the township office is a pretty cheap investment.


----------

